# who is an avatar fan...



## idolomantis (Jul 19, 2008)

who else is here an avatar the last airbender fan?!?

the series finale is tonight!!


----------



## Andrew (Jul 19, 2008)

It's a long awaited finale, that's for sure. It's hard to believe something like this airs on Nickelodeon, it's a world apart from all of the other garbage they usually show. I just hope we get some good closure. I would hate to see this show milked dry/turned into a mindless run of filler.

What I'm really looking forward to though is the start of the liveaction trilogy that'll be hitting theatres in a couple of years. It'll also give Shyamalan a chance to prove to everyone that he isn't a crappy director.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 19, 2008)

yes usualy neck sends out ugly ###### whithout a story line, or soaps (yuck...) man avatar is just cool and i cant wait to see the finale,

as i dont have us nick.. i,ll have to wait till its on the internet.

ye i heard they make a real life avatar film... i cant wait to see it


----------



## Andrew (Jul 19, 2008)

Shame you gotta wait for it to go online man...I'll be enjoying it in 62" HD the moment it starts.  :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 19, 2008)

Andrew said:


> Shame you gotta wait for it to go online man...I'll be enjoying it in 62" HD the moment it starts.  :lol:


i,ll burn on a dvd then i watch it on my 62" hehe

do you actualy ship anything(kataang or zutara or stuff)


----------



## Andrew (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha, touche.

Zutara FTW. Aang ain't man enough for Katara.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 19, 2008)

Andrew said:


> Haha, touche. Zutara FTW. Aang ain't man enough for Katara.


spoiler... watch for yourself


----------



## Andrew (Jul 19, 2008)

Was that a spoiler?

I've been watching this show for three seasons spoiler free...and then you have to go and say that. &lt;_&lt; 

I'll be out of this thread until I've watched the thing for myself.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 19, 2008)

Andrew said:


> Was that a spoiler? I've been watching this show for three seasons spoiler free...and then you have to go and say that. &lt;_&lt;
> 
> I'll be out of this thread until I've watched the thing for myself.


LOl sorry i clear ur mind

mwumbwatiminininininibablablabu.oucV.I kninin mind=clearnow muwumba!!!


----------



## Andrew (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, it just ended, and that was an amazing masterpiece of animation and storytelling. Looks like that may not be the last we see either - there may be a special mini-movie of some sort about (spoilers)



Spoiler



Zuko searching for his mother


. Other than that they closed everything up pretty nicely! They didn't really give any final closure to



Spoiler



Azula


, but they'll probably show that later.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 20, 2008)

now i still need to get used that there isnt avatar anymoreT_T


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 20, 2008)

Andrew said:


> Well, it just ended, and that was an amazing masterpiece of animation and storytelling. Looks like that may not be the last we see either - there may be a special mini-movie of some sort about (spoilers)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



. Other than that they closed everything up pretty nicely! They didn't really give any final closure to

Azula


, but they'll probably show that later.
it was so awesome man the avatar state from aang was just... terrefying!



Spoiler



i knew that kataang would happen


----------



## Mantis Dictator (Jul 20, 2008)

I have been watching the avatar series on and off sense it started and I have to admit I was impressed with the final movie. I cant believe its over now though  I think i will miss it. I agree with andrew about avatar being totaly different from the ###### they show on nick. Did yall say they are making a real movie of the series?

Btw: Isn't acerbity's avatar from avatar???


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 20, 2008)

Pokyman SUCKS!!! (pardon my language)


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 20, 2008)

Mantis dictator said:


> I have been watching the avatar series on and off sense it started and I have to admit I was impressed with the final movie. I cant believe its over now though  I think i will miss it. I agree with andrew about avatar being totaly different from the ###### they show on nick. Did yall say they are making a real movie of the series?Btw: Isn't acerbity's avatar from avatar???


yes they going to make avatar movies  

and mantis dude: wth does that anything to do with avatar? btw your right tough pokemon does suck my stinky socks


----------



## Mantis Dictator (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow. So are the movies going to re-do the whole series or something different? Will the movies be animated? Is Nick hosting them?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 20, 2008)

Mantis dictator said:


> Wow. So are the movies going to re-do the whole series or something different? Will the movies be animated? Is Nick hosting them?


i heard it will be real life films,i dont know about the plot. its a theatrical movie


----------



## Mantis Dictator (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool. Im glad to hear that avatar isnt completly gone. I just hope they don't ruin it. Do you think it will still be made by the same people?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 20, 2008)

OMG i just heard that they *MAYBE* gonna make a book 4 "life" where we see how its going all after the war!!!*I ABSOLUTELY DONT KNOW IF THIS IS TRUE OR NOT!!!!*

one thing is for sure: avatar aint dead yet..


----------



## Andrew (Jul 20, 2008)

The movies, which will be liveaction, are being written, directed and produced by M. Night Shyamalan and will closely follow the same story as the first three seasons. It's being created as a trilogy, one movie for each season.

DiMartino and Konietzko (the creators) said in an interview that they still have loads of ideas and want to keep expanding on the Avatar universe...Not sure what exactly they have in mind though.  



Mantis dictator said:


> Wow. So are the movies going to re-do the whole series or something different? Will the movies be animated? Is Nick hosting them?


----------



## Mantis Dictator (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good. I just hope they don't ruin the franchise


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 21, 2008)

avatar is wicked, simple as.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 21, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> avatar is wicked, simple as.


too bad it ended  i wish there were more shows like that.. all other nicktoons are ugly and dumb


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol i clicked on this thinking it would be a discussion about avatars lol


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 29, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Lol i clicked on this thinking it would be a discussion about avatars lol


...*loughs you out*


----------

